# Finding a wire behind drywall



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a alarm system with ONE wire not connected to the control panel and was wondering if anyone has used... or are familiar with the less expensive "Tone Generators" or "Line Tracers" that are sold at the big box stores??? Do you think they will work thru drywall???
Any Tips on Finding where it might go??

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually am a certified tech for an alarm company on long island and we use the fluke pro 3000 which can be picked up at HD. This toner can send tone for 13 miles and can be heard through drywall. What kind of wire is it? Is it a quad wire or a twist?? For a door contact or window?? Are you getting a fault on a zone? Or are you just curious about an extra wire in the panel? Sometime we like to run extra wires called spares. These save us time whenever a customer wants to add a device. Any othere questions just ask.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

hogger,
I have a toner although I have not used for several years, however I run LV wire continually. I run and frequently need to locate hidden LV central vac wire and seek out damamged lines. I often encounter paired lines for alarms and phones and some installers use phone lines for their vac rough ins. When I run pipe my wire laways is strapped to the pipe for future service but some others take shortcuts.
In addition to the toner if you describe what you're loooking for there should be several of us on here to give you some locationg pointers. Describe the age of house, if it was prewired during construction,dealing with wire disappearing via floor through inside wall to panel or outside insulated wall, etc..
Are you searching a main floor above an unfinished basement, etc.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

My granddad used to be a first rate resi electrician. As the saying goes, "Necessity is the mother or invention" described him perfectly. He rigged some am radio parts together to find damaged, disconnected, or otherwise hidden wires in the wall. Somehow, it would "buzz" louder in the vicinity of a broken circuit. I am sorry but I have no clue how he done this. The only reason for this post is in the hope that there is another person lurking out there that could explain how to build this thingyamajigger.


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was hoping to find out that the extra wire went upstairs to the master bedroom so I could add a new Keypad....:thumbup: nnn No luck....It only went back to the only keypad Just a extra
I guess I go fishing in the attic soon

Thank you for your Input Guys:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Check you local building codes. Around here I see cable and alarm fishwed through return air ducts all the time. This may be OK for code in a retrofit scenario.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually depending on the security system you have you may be able to add a wireless keypad. Do you have any wireless devices in the house such as contacts for the windows??


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chevyman30571
No wireless devices are being used yet...

I wasn't aware that they made a wireless keypad.(any model #?) I already bought the DSC PK5500 and temporarally installed it next to the panel to help me understand & help with the programing of additional zones I installed!


Thanks


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

What panel do you have??? Bosch, ademco/honeywell, Napco??? I really only work with honeywell ademco.


----------

